# Online spice retailers?



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've found a ton of sources online but few reliable reviews. I'm mainly looking for a supplier of fresh, quality ingredients and I'd prefer buying in smaller quantities than bulk 5lb bags. Does anyone here have a favorite supplier?

I'm mainly looking for "Indian" spices like cumin seed, green & black cardamom, tumeric, fenugreek and coriander - and I could always use high quality garam masala. I'm also interested in dried chiles.

Any help or reviews are appreciated!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I would look at Penzeys. I have only bought from them in retail stores but everything I've used is really top flight stuff.

http://www.penzeys.com/


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I would look at Penzeys. I have only bought from them in retail stores but everything I've used is really top flight stuff.
> 
> http://www.penzeys.com/


Awesome, I like that they sell down to 1/4 cup. Thanks!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I've found a ton of sources online but few reliable reviews. I'm mainly looking for a supplier of fresh, quality ingredients and I'd prefer buying in smaller quantities than bulk 5lb bags. Does anyone here have a favorite supplier?
> 
> I'm mainly looking for "Indian" spices like cumin seed, green & black cardamom, tumeric, fenugreek and coriander - and I could always use high quality garam masala. I'm also interested in dried chiles.
> 
> Any help or reviews are appreciated!


 In new york, we have many indian spice dealers. Do a search for patel brothers(big chain of indian market) and see if they mail order. 
Miss Kathleen is a fabulous maker of indian food.
If you need something you cant get, I could always pick it up for you. 
Penzeys is also a trustworth spice dealer, but not sure if they have what you need.

Jerry

As an addendum, I do not know how far out in pa you live, but in New jersey, I am sure there are indian spice markets, as well as philly for sure, and probably pittsburgh. 
I have a friend in Scranton I could ask also. His name is Michael Scott. LOL

J


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

These guys are great i use them for everything Italian but they carry every thing you can think of. Everything is 100% guaranteed i never had a problem!

Indian : MySpiceSage.com, Better spices, prices and information than the grocery!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Jerry - Thanks for the heads up about Patel Brothers. Looks like the shopping part of the website is currently down but that's not a problem.

And Tony, the myspicesage website looks great! Again, I can buy down to 1oz which is nice, and it looks like they have a huge selection of everything.

Thanks for the tips everyone, this should get me going!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Jerry - Thanks for the heads up about Patel Brothers. Looks like the shopping part of the website is currently down but that's not a problem.
> 
> And Tony, the myspicesage website looks great! Again, I can buy down to 1oz which is nice, and it looks like they have a huge selection of everything.
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone, this should get me going!


Best place to shop i think your gonna love it!:yo:


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I would look at Penzeys. I have only bought from them in retail stores but everything I've used is really top flight stuff.
> 
> http://www.penzeys.com/


I second Penzeys. I am a frequent customer. I buy most of my spices from them, and they have some of the best quality, and the freshest stuff around.

Every time the catalog comes in the mail, I always find something new that I "need"...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Penzeys is good...Caribbean islands are better. When we cruise there we stock up on bags of it...Grenada has some amazing spices and can make your food jump from a 1 star to a 4 star very quickly.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Penzeys is good...Caribbean islands are better. When we cruise there we stock up on bags of it...Grenada has some amazing spices and can make your food jump from a 1 star to a 4 star very quickly.


 Interesting thing about the word Grenada, in Spanish Grenada is a Pomegrante. 
Thats where we get the word Grenade from. They look like pomegranates. In ww2 the soldiers called them pineapples. 
Its also believed(if you believe in bible), that adam didnt take a bite from an apple, but a pomegranate

J


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Interesting thing about the word Grenada, in Spanish Grenada is a Pomegrante.
> Thats where we get the word Grenade from. They look like pomegranates. In ww2 the soldiers called them pineapples.
> Its also believed(if you believe in bible), that adam didnt take a bite from an apple, but a pomegranate
> 
> J


I've seen the commercial for POM about that story...fact is that we're not told what Fruit it was that Eve took a bite of and then gave to Adam to eat. The real story wasn't about the type of fruit it was but rather what the eating of the fruit would enable them to know....and so began the fall of man. Had I been there all that Devil would have to have done is offer me a box of Opus and I'd have been like putty in his hands.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I've seen the commercial for POM about that story...fact is that we're not told what Fruit it was that Eve took a bite of and then gave to Adam to eat. The real story wasn't about the type of fruit it was but rather what the eating of the fruit would enable them to know....and so began the fall of man. Had I been there all that Devil would have to have done is offer me a box of Opus and I'd have been like putty in his hands.


 Funny, I have no idea what pom is, I learned this I think going back to college days and military history about the grenade. 
I was never a great grenade tosser, but they saved my and my mens life lots of time. I always had tendinitis in my right elbow, but threw the grenades as taught which was better, sort of like a basketball hook shot. I didnt have great range, but was accurate. 
Now the mk 19(automatic grenade launcher) we had was an awesome weapon. It is also referred to as an machine grenade launcher. 
Effective range of around 2000 meters if I remember, belt fed, about 70 rounds per minute if I remember. When we were outnumbered in a defensive position, or needed to clear a vee head it was awesome. 
We didnt have one most of the time, as the weight of the ammo, made it prohibitive, but today, they are mounted on top of humvess. You can mount either the saw(squad automatic weapon) or the mk 19.

There I go again on a tangent . sorry.

Jerry


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Herbco.com 

Great prices - sealed in recloseable bags inside Mylar packages. Shipping is a bit high to the east coast. But the prices are great. Get source of stuff for herbal healing, and all that crap. Loads of goodies.

Herbo.com redirects to their Montary Bay website. Just easier to remember.


Cheers, 

Joe


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

beercritic said:


> Herbco.com
> 
> Great prices - sealed in recloseable bags inside Mylar packages. Shipping is a bit high to the east coast. But the prices are great. Get source of stuff for herbal healing, and all that crap. Loads of goodies.
> 
> ...


snaps this is great, plus i live near santa cruz, ill have to check that out when i move back to cali :thumb:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

EvoFX said:


> snaps this is great, plus i live near santa cruz, ill have to check that out when i move back to cali :thumb:


Glad to help...

They do offer a printed catalog with lists of herbs & spices; their website is a bit cumbersome to "browse," but it does contain the descriptions, prices and properties of the herbs.

Joe


----------

